# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المكتبة العامة >  >  كتاب الموتى الفرعوني

## أحمد طه

*
العنوان بالعربية : كتاب الموتى الفرعوني
العنوان الأصلي (بالرموز الهيروغليفية) : 
المؤلّف : مجهول
جد علماء الآثار مجموعة من التعاويذ الجنائزية والتى كانت معظمها تعاويذ سحريه كتبت على ورق البردى كان قدماء المصريين يضعونها فى مقابرهم مع المتوفى فاطلق علماء الاثار على هذه التعاويذ أسم كتاب الموتى ولكن أسمه الذى أطلقه قدماء المصريين عليه هو " الخروج فى ضوء النهار " , والغرض الأساسى الذى كان قدماء المصريين يضعون هذه التعاويذ هى إرشاد روح المتوفى فى رحلته فى العالم ألاخر .
ويتكون كتاب الموتى من 200 فصل، ، ويصف الكتاب الأماكن المختلفه التى تعبرها روح المتوفى، وكذلك المواقف والكلام الذى يقال لحرس الأبواب، وصيغ إبطال شر أعداء الضياء والنور ، وكان على المتوفى أن يتلو وردا يتخذ فيه شخصية أى إله كحامى له ، ليكتسب صفاته، لأنه كان يخاف من الأرواح الشريره أن تأخذ فمه فلا يستطيع التحدث مع الآلهه ، أو أن تسلب منه قلب ه، أو أن تقطع رأسه ، أو أن تجعله يضل طريقه ، لذلك كان عليه تلاوة هذه الأوراد أو التعاويذ لتساعده فى اتقاء شر الأفاعى والذبابات الهائله وكل أنواع المساوئ التى تسعى لاهلاكه فى العالم الآخر، وذلك حتى يستطيع أن يصل إلى الأبواب التى ستوصله إلى الحياه مره أخرى فى العالم الآخر.
ومن أشهر فصول كتاب المتوفى ، الفصل السابع عشر ، والفصل 125 والذى يمثل محاكمة المتوفى فى العالم الآخر ، حيث يمثل الإله أزوريس ومعه 42 قاضى ومجموعه من الآلهه وهم يقمون بوزن قلب المتوفى لمحاسبته على أعماله المتوفى يقوم بذكر الأعمال الخيره التى قام بها .
وكان نساخ قدماء المصريين ينسخونها على أوراق البردى ويزيدون عليها بعض الرسوم الملونة , وقد عثر على نسخ كثيرة جداً فى القبور التى أكتشفها علماء الآثار المصرية , وكان العالم الألمانى ليسيوس هو اول من ترجم كتاب الموتى ونشر ترجمته سنة 1842 م 


للتحميل من هنا
http://al-mostafa.info/data/arabic/d...ile=008593.pdf
*

----------

